# salad dressing



## hime (Jan 14, 2007)

hi guys, i want know what your opinion for asian salad dressing or vinegerate for some asian salad. thxs


----------



## pinot (Jan 11, 2005)

I like a base of Grapeseed oil , rice vinegar , mirin and good quality soy (prefer Japanese). From there you can fiddle a bit with variuos things . Chilli , lime , ginger garlic etc etc


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Peanut butter based dressing. Canola oil, sesame oil, hoisin sauce,
fresh ginger, scallions, sweet chili sauce, water, peanut butter, cilantro.
Blend it all up, strain, adjust, use.


----------



## firiki03 (Oct 20, 2006)

A dressing consisting of minced garlic, chopped ginger, soya sauce, vinegar, honey, olive oil and some water.


----------



## slipshady (Mar 30, 2007)

yuzu, ponzu, orange juice, ginger, water, canola oil...you can try to mess around with the oils maybe sesame if you really want more of an asian appeal


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Grapeseed oil and a bit of sesame oil 

Then garlic, ginger, lime, palm sugar, maybe some hot sauce or chili garlic paste. 

This one just occurred to me.

Black vinegar, hoisin and oyster sauce, chili garlic paste, thinned with a citrus rice vinegar and a neutral oil


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'm glad someone mentioned ponzu- I love the stuff and use it for marinades as well as dressing. I make a dressing similar to Pinot's but add a pinch of sugar and splash of dry sherry sometimes.


----------

